# FR: pour la/une toux



## Charlie51

Can you say "Je voudrais quelque chose pour *la* toux" as well as 
"Je voudrais quelque chose pour *une* toux"? Is one better than the other?


----------



## LV4-26

_Pour *la *toux._


----------



## Charlie51

Merci beaucoup, LV4-26!


----------



## Charlie51

Does this mean you have to say "J'ai *la* toux" and not "J'ai *une* toux"?


----------



## putakli

"Je tousse" est le plus courant. On dira "J'ai une forte toux", "J'ai une toux sèche" parce qu'on précise. Mais on dira: "J'ai la grippe", "J'ai une forte grippe".


----------



## Charlie51

Does this mean you cannot say "J'ai *une* toux" - you have to have an adjective with it?


----------



## LV4-26

Yes, that's right, Charlie.


----------



## Charlie51

I'm still puzzled as to why you can't say "J'ai *une* toux" when you can say, "J'ai *un* rhume"?


----------



## putakli

You can say it, like you can have an eat, but more usually, you eat.


----------



## PatriceD

Un rhûme (ou une bronchite, une angine...) est une maladie qu'on "a", qu'on attrape...
La toux par contre n'est pas une maladie : c'est le nom qu'on donne au fait que les toussements se répètent (c'est un symptôme).

Hoping it's helping...


----------



## toomuchtodo

So is it 'J'ai le rhume des foins', 'J'ai un rhume des foins', or something else?  I couldn't find how to say this, so I went with the model of 'J'ai la grippe'.  Was I right?


----------



## putakli

Les deux sont corrects, mais on dira plutôt "J'ai le rhume des foins" (ce rhume là) pour indiquer que le diagnostic est fait: ce n'est pas un rhume quelconque, mais *le* rhume des foins. Tandis que si on dit "J'ai un rhume des foins", cela laisse entendre que ce n'est qu'un rhume, banal, et diagnostiqué.
Mais ces nuances sont vraiment toutes petites et sans importance pratique. On peut retenir que les deux formules sont équivalentes.


----------



## Charlie51

Merci beaucoup, tout le monde!


----------



## Naokun

U may use "une toux" in this context if "toux" is followed by an adjective.

Exemple : "Avez vous un médicament pour une toux récalcitrante ? "

In  "Pour la toux" , u meant "cough" in general. If u fix it as a particular kind of  cough (récalcitrante, sévère, aggressive) u may use "une"


----------



## Charlie51

Merci beaucoup, Naokun!


----------

